# RE-RUN Newton 18 Jan, 31 Jan, 7 Feb



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

[attachment=7:jpkt096n]newton-1.jpg[/attachment:jpkt096n]

I've been talking and talking about going to Newton and today we did. Took us a little longer than expected as once we hit the Cache Valley it was nasty fog you couldn't see 15' in front of you...so bad we drove thru Logan, Smithfield, Richmond and couldn't really see anything in the towns... Once got out of Trenton and climbed up the backside of Little Mountain where Newton is out of the fog and into a bright clear morning...temp was a balmy 3* upon arrival and 17* when we left... :mrgreen:

For most of the morning we were the only souls on this little reservoir. The whole day don't think there was more that 15 folks on the ice...

[attachment=6:jpkt096n]newton-2.jpg[/attachment:jpkt096n]

Ice is about 10" combination of clear solid 6 and the rest is frozen snow slush...had a couple of 4-wheelers on the ice headed to the far end...with their pups //dog// //dog// running with them...those dogs were hav'n a blast...

I'm here to tell you having a flasher is the ticket as the Perch and Crappie were hug'n the bottom at 30' with a very, very soft bite...

[attachment=5:jpkt096n]newton-3.jpg[/attachment:jpkt096n]

[attachment=4:jpkt096n]newton-4.jpg[/attachment:jpkt096n]

With the flasher you drop your jig bring it up off the bottom and dance it right above the fish and then watch as the fish come up to investigate and hopefully take the lure. Had to jig ever so slightly as these fish were finicky and the bite was very soft...spring bobbers are the ticket for ice fish'n. 8)

We ended up catching 6 8" Perch and right at a dozen small Crappie...I know not Echo, Yuba or Pineview size Perch and Crappie but we had none stop action and it was a whole lot of fun catch'n the little devils...especially when the bite wasn't really on but work'n with the flasher we managed to stay gainfully amused fish'n and thats all that counts for us... 

[attachment=3:jpkt096n]newton-5.jpg[/attachment:jpkt096n]

[attachment=2:jpkt096n]newton-6.jpg[/attachment:jpkt096n]

[attachment=1:jpkt096n]newton-9.jpg[/attachment:jpkt096n]

[attachment=0:jpkt096n]newton-8.jpg[/attachment:jpkt096n]

Lures used were demons, nuclear ants, swedish pimples tipped with waxie or snipet of crawler.

I do believe we'll be making another trip to Newton...yea it's a little far out of the way but I'm sure it doesn't get the ice fish'n pressure like the waters closer to home...and it was just plain nice to get away to a small remote reservoir with very few folks... :wink: :wink:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Newton 18 Jan*

Very nice report young lady.

I haven't fished Newton in probably 20 years and never off the hard deck.  I guess I need to change that.  Maybe this week. Couldn't hurt! -|\O-


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Newton 18 Jan*



dubob said:


> Very nice report young lady.
> 
> I haven't fished Newton in probably 20 years and never off the hard deck.  I guess I need to change that.  Maybe this week. Couldn't hurt! -|\O-


We had a great time and it was well worth the drive...you should give Newton a try...ya just never know what you may hook into...yea the fish were small but we we're catch'n them...didn't keep any so we left them there for you dubob.

Parking lot by the developed ramp has a small portion plowed out.

For sure we're going back there for a couple more hard deck adventures...guranteed. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 400bullelk (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Newton 18 Jan*

Thanks for the report.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: UPDATED Newton 18 Jan and 31 Jan*

Finally back home after a week long business trip to Tucson...we needed the hard water fish'n fix and since Newton was a lot of fun on the 18th...well why not try it again on the last day in January... :wink:

Lures used were glow neon moons red and chartreuse tipped with waxie and/or snippet of a crawler...

The fish 'liar' found the fishies again right on the bottom...tried 25' only a few bites went to 30' and well it was non-stop action but ya had to entice the little devils to bite with steady jigging. The bite was very soft and a spring bobber again was the key for another successful Newton outing... 8)

We ended up catching over 20 Crappies (didn't keep any)...not huge largest was 8.5"...most were right under 8"...had a couple of double header catches...it was fun 

I'm here to tell ya if you haven't fished Newton...well ya need to give it a try...yea it's a little drive 150 miles round trip from Roy...a few more folks on the ice today but not bad...saw several 4 wheelers and snowmobiles on the ice also...ice conditions are good about a foot of ice with 8" of decent ice...shorelines were good but showed signs of being soft about a foot out...

So here's Newton's fish porn for today... :mrgreen:

[attachment=4:3fn1vo47]newton-1.jpg[/attachment:3fn1vo47]

[attachment=3:3fn1vo47]newton-2.jpg[/attachment:3fn1vo47]

[attachment=2:3fn1vo47]newton-3.jpg[/attachment:3fn1vo47]

[attachment=1:3fn1vo47]newton-4.jpg[/attachment:3fn1vo47]

[attachment=0:3fn1vo47]newton-5.jpg[/attachment:3fn1vo47]

Think'n we'll be headed to Newton again...have a great weekend... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED Newton 18 Jan and 31 Jan*

Thanks for the report! Little ones are a heck of a lot better than NO ones.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UPDATED Newton 18 Jan and 31 Jan*

K2,
it looks like you have found a very intertaining little pond in Newton.

Good to see some fish porn.
This has been an off year for a lot of places.
Good to see that you have found a place that has some hungry fish in it.

Grandpa D


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ah yes another K2 Newton RE-RUN ice fish'n adventure...but for us two ole bitty-bags why not go to a place where one is catch'n fish. However don't fret...as come this next 4-day weekend we're planning on doing some other site surveys... :wink:

Lures/bait used was exactly the same...Neon glow moons tipped with waxie...

Ice is about 13"...snowmobiles and 4-wheelers on the ice...edges show more signs of being soft out now about 3-4'...but no problem getting on or off the ice and that includes the machines we saw...up in Cache county the weather IMHO allows for better ice conditions without standing in 4" of water and/or slush including worry'n about get'n off the ice at the end of the day (don't need a Lake Erie type of scenario -)O(- ). :wink:

Temp on arrival was 18* on departure it was 28*...rather nice day on the ice. :wink:

As soon as the holes where cut...fish 'liar' picked up the the usual fishes right on the bottom...we were between 30-35'. :mrgreen:

Had a great time as usual with only one period of slow down...again the little devils where down there and you had to jig, jig, agressively jig to entice the bite...if one was dead sticking it there was 'no' bite at all. Again the fish liar and jigging allowed us to work the fishes to bite.

Had a father his son and son's friend (8-9 yr olds) come stop by later in the day...father stated he'd been watch'n us catch fish and indicated it appeared we were the only ones catch'n fish...I saw several folks catch'n the little devils...anyway, showed the dad and boys the fish 'liar' and how it worked invited the two boys to try fish'n with the fish 'liar' and jig with'n a couple of minutes each boy had caught a clone Crappie. Dad appreciated it as they hadn't caught a fish all day. :wink:

Also had a guy come up on a snowmobile (thought it was a fish cop at first) but the guy was handing out Manic lures and gave us each a free sample package of ice cut'rs, gizzy bugs (nymphs), and some other jig tips.

Ended up catch'n 3 8-9" Perch (one didn't make photo op) kept 11 'clone' 8" Crappie and let about the same amount of Crappie go...just kept enough for a fish and steak dinner tonight. 8)

So here's the Newton Re-Run...but different day fishy porn... 

[attachment=5:shz693o9]newton 7 feb-1.jpg[/attachment:shz693o9]

[attachment=4:shz693o9]newton 7 feb-2.jpg[/attachment:shz693o9]

[attachment=3:shz693o9]newton 7 feb-3.jpg[/attachment:shz693o9]

[attachment=2:shz693o9]newton 7 feb-5.jpg[/attachment:shz693o9]

[attachment=1:shz693o9]newton 7 feb-6.jpg[/attachment:shz693o9]

[attachment=0:shz693o9]newton 7 feb-4.jpg[/attachment:shz693o9]

Sure hope if you got on the ice this weekend you had a great time... :wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Bon Appetit...Good Stuff.....  

[attachment=1:2tbyb4nu]newton 7 feb dinner-7.jpg[/attachment:2tbyb4nu]

[attachment=0:2tbyb4nu]newton 7 feb dinnera-7.jpg[/attachment:2tbyb4nu]

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

